# Envy Brushes with free shipping for a limited time?



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

YUP thats right.
We have finally managed to negotiate some better postal rates with Royal Mail so we are offering you the change to get some Envy Brushes with free P+P for a limited time only.

Please enter the code DW250 at checkout and click apply for the code to be utilised.

Happy shopping

Tim


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just ordered some - Bargain :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I have just got another set at £6.99 inc del it would be rude not to and nice red handles to match my garage, thanks for the Deal Tim :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Well I have just got another set at £6.99 inc del it would be rude not to and nice red handles to match my garage, thanks for the Deal Tim :thumb:


Ha ha, just seen you've given in! Thanks Derek


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dont mind if i do... 

been meaning to get a set of these for months.... so what better time than now?!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Could make use of another set of brushes, thanks for the offer :thumb:

Also, I've just noticed that the account email address is wrong when I've logged in, it should end .net not .ner


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys don't forget your DR Leathers wipes if your getting brushes they are great to keep in sealed back in car


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just order mine :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this going on FB? As Id like to share it for you :thumb:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Just bought some - Transaction ID: 7R137774CR403272N :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

SystemClenz said:


> Is this going on FB? As Id like to share it for you :thumb:


Will be live just after midnight if I have done it right!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Me too  first ever set


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Would be rude not to


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just tried to order and my browser shut down after I put payment details in

It says status pending but unsure if its fine through or not, how can I confirm that?

Tried to do it through PayPal aswell so unsure if its charged twice or not, oh well


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Ordered 2 sets then ordered another 2 sets but think something mighr have gone wrong somewhere as the payment page froze the first time. can you check it for me bud?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cheers - order placed :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Kimo73 said:


> Just tried to order and my browser shut down after I put payment details in
> 
> It says status pending but unsure if its fine through or not, how can I confirm that?
> 
> Tried to do it through PayPal aswell so unsure if its charged twice or not, oh well


OK can you email me at [email protected] with your real name and look into it this morning as I'm just about to process and pack them all up!



Strongey said:


> Ordered 2 sets then ordered another 2 sets but think something mighr have gone wrong somewhere as the payment page froze the first time. can you check it for me bud?


As above please.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered, cheers Tim!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Email sent


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Brilliant offer just ordered a set.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Just ordered, many thanks for this...:thumb: Order ID 9W050096NR4938729.


----------



## NickH67 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ordered my set, free postage twisted my arm! Thanks very much for the deal.


----------



## Mart1965 (Apr 21, 2013)

cheers ordered my set... order id 1V4355483A992753U.
thanks for the deal.


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Got mine on order! 
Cheers!
:thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

ordered 

Your transaction ID for this payment is: 3H203677D4736325D


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just ordered mine. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Will call and place an order in the morning if that's ok


----------



## Double_Agent (Nov 19, 2012)

Just placed an order. Would be rude not to with the discount.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Got my order in, superb of you to offer this!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just placed an order 

(Unique Transaction ID0EE487515C4486456)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Ordered


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice deal. Thanks.

Order placed.


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

I ordered last night, but couldn't post as my account was not validated. 

Awesome deal, thanks very much. 

Dan


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ordered these along with some Britemax

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Cracking Deal just ordered - Thank you :thumb:

Regards

Les


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has ordered so far! My mornings have been absolute chaos.....!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Tim, ordered.


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Order placed

Thanks


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I twisted my own arm


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

suspal said:


> I twisted my own arm


Lol, many thanks to yourself for giving in


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thanks to everyone who has ordered so far! My mornings have been absolute chaos.....!


That's what you get for tempting people to get a spare set:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> That's what you get for tempting people to get a spare set:thumb:


I know I know! I almost felt like ending it early tbh as created a bit of a monster but I do have PLENTY of stock!!


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Any idea when these will arrive (ordered yesterday) - I have a mammoth detailing day on Saturday. 

Cheers


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Danny-boy said:


> Any idea when these will arrive (ordered yesterday) - I have a mammoth detailing day on Saturday.
> 
> Cheers


Its in the hands of Royal Mail I'm afraid but all orders are processed/shipped in the morning and dispatched by RM 2nd class packets so ideally 2 days.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Got my brushes today. Thanks for the sweet as well :thumb:


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Envy Valeting said:


> Its in the hands of Royal Mail I'm afraid but all orders are processed/shipped in the morning and dispatched by RM 2nd class packets so ideally 2 days.
> Best wishes
> Tim


Awesome, thanks for that.

Dan


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

My brushes were delivered this morning, thanks for the great service!

ETA a thanks for the treat I found at the bottom of the bag


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ordered.... thank you.... :thumb:


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

I ordered mine late Tuesday night (10pm ish) and they arrived today

AND there was a drumstick in there!!!

Will deffenatly buy more stuff from you


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Still waiting for mine  
come on postman where are you


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Ordered on Monday thank you Tim.

Thought I had updated this thread but could not see it 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Jody 4444 said:


> Still waiting for mine
> come on postman where are you


Possibly cos you ordered so many sets (Thankyou!) and the hill up from Mawgan Porth is a killer lol


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine arrived today! Thanks Envy!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

got mine today - cheers fella


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine arrived today with the pads, sorry for the **** up 

And a bonus drumstick lolly  :thumb:


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine arrived today! Great service. Thanks Envy!

:thumb:


----------



## Mart1965 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cheers Envy :thumb: 
Brushes arrived today really love the idea of the free sweet :argie:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Arrived today, thank you so much Tim ... Along with a yummy drumstick lolly sweet I was all ready to enjoy... and my wife nabbed it!

Thanks again
Ben:thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Brushes arrived this morning ...thanks again Tim :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got mine quick Tim , thanks again


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Any more for anymore? Ends tonight, thanks for the support.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Just in time - thanks for warning it ends tonight!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to all partakers, the code is now deleted.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for the speedy delivery and the stick


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine arrived safely, many thanks..... :thumb:


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Got mine this morning Tim, many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the postman didn't have any goodies for me today, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Jody 4444 said:


> Well the postman didn't have any goodies for me today, hopefully tomorrow


That's crap service from RM then Jody. If they don't come tomorrow by the usual time the post comes PM me and I'll send more via recorded delivery. 
Sorry they are not with you yet.


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine arrived, look awesome. 

Cheers


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine are here. Many thanks for the offer.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Got mine (Fat*******) this morning , Thanks


----------



## CTSCraig (Apr 30, 2013)

Am I too late for this?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

CTSCraig said:


> Am I too late for this?


Yup, sure are Posted in 2 places last night that the deal was coming to an end today.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> That's crap service from RM then Jody. If they don't come tomorrow by the usual time the post comes PM me and I'll send more via recorded delivery.
> Sorry they are not with you yet.


Hopefully there will be no need to send more out as I am in no hurry for them, but you know what it's like when you order new things off the Internet you can't wait for them to arrive :thumb:.
I will let you know when they arrive


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I missed out


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I missed out too but bought some yesterday anyway because I've heard good things!


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Bought mine last Saturday and they arrived today in Dublin via Parcel Motel!
Thank you very much Tim!:thumb:


----------

